# My little girl ate roughly 6 ounces of Mini reese Cups earlier. :'( Pleas help me!!



## PercephonesDaddy (Apr 9, 2011)

My little 4 month old baby, Percephone, got into my bag of Mini Reeses Cups Whilst I was gone earlier, which was originally a 12.0 ounce bag, and ate roughly half of it. She is a 4 month old, 25lb babygirl. I love her so much, and would be completely devistated if anything happened to her. Please help me out. I have read other forums, and even went to Yahoo! Answers, and all of the answers I have gotten so far are coflicting. Can somebody who FOR SURE knows what they are talking about help me? Please!?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah, Kangol ate 2 whole big bags of dark chocolate m&ms, 1 whole box of milk duds, 4 candles and a jar of vaseline when he was 6 months old (in a 4 hour time period). That was 5.5 years ago. Just monitor her and take her to the vet if she seems ill. She will pass it I am sure and you can give Kaopectate if she gets the runs, but I am sure she will be fine. There isn't a whole lot of chocolate in Reeses cups as opposed to a Hershey's bar.


----------



## PercephonesDaddy (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for the reassurance. She seems to be doing okay, other than having frequent urination, and she just seems like maybe she has an upset tummy, but I am worried sick about her at the moment. I am keeping a close eye on her right now. She was really hyper earlier, but now all she wants to do is sleep. Kinda has me paranoid that she may slip into a coma from some of the other forums I have read, but I am sure that that is just paranoia. It is 1:55a.m. and this happened at some point between 6:00p.m. and 8:30p.m. I am assuming that it will be closer to 6:00p.m. since she probably got into the bag shortly after I left, for she had pulled it off of the top of my t.v. But anyways, roughly 6 hours has passed so far, I am assuming.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

PercephonesDaddy said:


> Thank you for the reassurance. She seems to be doing okay, other than having frequent urination, and she just seems like maybe she has an upset tummy, but I am worried sick about her at the moment. I am keeping a close eye on her right now. She was really hyper earlier, but now all she wants to do is sleep. Kinda has me paranoid that she may slip into a coma from some of the other forums I have read, but I am sure that that is just paranoia. It is 1:55a.m. and this happened at some point between 6:00p.m. and 8:30p.m. I am assuming that it will be closer to 6:00p.m. since she probably got into the bag shortly after I left, for she had pulled it off of the top of my t.v. But anyways, roughly 6 hours has passed so far, I am assuming.


She will be ok. Had it been pure dark chocolate you might have had some issues, but I think she will be ok. A dog'a stomach can be very resistant; however, I understand your concern! If she gets the runs you can add canned pumpkin to her food at feeding time as it will firm it up. Another mod and our health expert Deb (geisthexe) also suggest adding a tablespoon of pumpkin pie filler to keep the stool firm. If needed give her Kaopectate.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If she is doing ok I would not worry. The issues with chocolate and peanuts are allergic reactions and with that amount I really don't see your dog holding off on a reaction if its going to have one. Just keep an eye on here and tell her to lay off the candy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my boston ate 2 dozen chocolate chip cookies we had cooling on the table once,he pushed the chair out and jumped up and helped himself lol, he had a very sensitive stomache but other then the runs he was ok. just watch her, she may end up with the runs and pitbullmama gave u some advice as to what you can use if that happens


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There is a lot of danger with chocolate and more so with real dark chocolate vs milk chocolate. One small amount for some dogs can kill them then you have superman dogs like Kangol  who it only gives them an upset stomach. When I was a vet tech I saw several dogs come in the hospital that ate chocolate and died. Chocolate also has caffeine and that could cause arrhythmia of the heart and death. If something like this happens again and it is with in 2 hours you can give them a few table spoons of hydrogen peroxide and make them throw it up. But if it has been 6 hrs the best you can do is watch for any trouble and rush to the vet if you need to. Sounds like you averted trouble this time but remember to make them throw up (unless something real nasty like acids or draino, got to the vet ASAP no throwing up) if they get into anything like that in the future.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> There is a lot of danger with chocolate and more so with real dark chocolate vs milk chocolate. One small amount for some dogs can kill them then you have superman dogs like Kangol  who it only gives them an upset stomach. When I was a vet tech I saw several dogs come in the hospital that ate chocolate and died. Chocolate also has caffeine and that could cause arrhythmia of the heart and death. If something like this happens again and it is with in 2 hours you can give them a few table spoons of hydrogen peroxide and make them throw it up. But if it has been 6 hrs the best you can do is watch for any trouble and rush to the vet if you need to. Sounds like you averted trouble this time but remember to make them throw up (unless something real nasty like acids or draino, got to the vet ASAP no throwing up) if they get into anything like that in the future.


HYDROGEN PEROXIDE! Man I could not think of what made them throw up for the life of me last night.

Also, to the OP, incidents like this are why it is beneficial to crate train a puppy as they are mischievous little things lol

*Crate Training*

Lisa, I don't know how Kangol didn't even get sick really after all that! That was the ONE AND ONLY time he ever went counter shopping. The jar of Vaseline and the candles were just weird though. Go figure....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

[email protected] the vaseline ,like how good could that actually taste? he musta been drunk again lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> [email protected] the vaseline ,like how good could that actually taste? he musta been drunk again lol


I don't know, but in his 6 years he has eaten 3 jars of Vaseline. 1 @ 6 months, 1 @ 1 year, and 1 @ almost 2. lol Rangel like a candle tastes that much better? Well, I guess not since he only ate those that one time.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol depends what scent lol , I dont know im convinced they dont have much for taste buds since loki ate my patio furniture ,how yummy could metal and fabric be?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lol depends what scent lol , I dont know im convinced they dont have much for taste buds since loki ate my patio furniture ,how yummy could metal and fabric be?


Well, that's because the knuckleheads inhale their food. He gets that weirdness from his mama. Sophie used to dig grape fruit rinds out of the trash and eat batteries.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a lab and another mixed dog eat a whole pan of home made fudge once off the neighbors window seal.... lol They were both fine. I heard the thing you have to worry about the most is bakers chocolate.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Diesel likes eating cloth and rope.. lol.. he ate a 1/3 of a bath towel once.. he just threw it up in one big log.. lol


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

My moms chihuahua ate a whole half bag of pure hersheys choc chips once..threw it up and went on like nothing happened


----------

